
PWAs: The State of Installability in 2020 - jbmoelker
https://www.voorhoede.nl/en/blog/the-state-of-installability/
======
ocdtrekkie
I guess my question is, why is Chrome the only platform seemingly which will
let me install PWAs? I'm a Firefox user, I want to install PWAs, and _ideally_
, I'd like them to run using Firefox's engine instead of Chrome.

